# distilled water



## jagz (18 Aug 2009)

hi folks im about to make a mix of ferts using james all in one recipe it does include distilled water which is the only thing on the list i dont have, now it isnt a problem for me to go and get some but i was wondering can i use ro with di or just deionized water or does it have to be distilled water

cheers jagz


----------



## Superman (18 Aug 2009)

I never used anything fancy for my all in one mix, I just used the council's finest tap water.
At first I used to boil the water and leave it to cool, but after a while gave up doing that.


----------



## jagz (18 Aug 2009)

cheers for that mate so do you think i will be ok with ro with di then i can even boil it if that would help and leave it to cool down 

jagz


----------



## ulster exile (18 Aug 2009)

afaik, de-ionised is the same thing.  That's what I was told when I went to Halfrauds to get some for the ferts/drop checker but I was told here (I think) that it doesn't make a huge amount of difference if you use normal tap water for mixing ferts.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2009)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> afaik, de-ionised is the same thing.  That's what I was told when I went to Halfrauds to get some for the ferts/drop checker but I was told here (I think) that it doesn't make a huge amount of difference if you use normal tap water for mixing ferts.




yes they are the same thing, just a different method to get to the end product.


tap water is fine for mixing ferts up, the reason i think James adds it on the webpage is because everybody's water will contain different elements, so the accuracy to the orginal tropica will be different, and so will be the dosing figures such as 5.9ppm NO3 per dose etc.


----------



## jagz (18 Aug 2009)

hi guys thanks for the input, i have used ro with di water i boilded it aswell (dont know if it made a difference other than the water being hot   ) and then let it cool down i have now made up one litre of the all in one fert from james site i followed this recipe

DIY TPN+ (3)
48g Potassium Nitrate
2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
5g Aqua Essentials Trace Elements Mix
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate
500ml distilled water

cheers jagz


----------

